# tube came off - it`ll get your attention !



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

just had a tube come off my `trumark bat ` while at full draw . slipped off at front attachment

point and hit me on the cheek just under the eye ( cheek anchor). wearing glasses so i just got slapped , and

bruised - lucky ! never figured this would happen with a factory shooter , maybe with one of my homemades . question is how can i prevent this from happening again , tubing just slips over a small

shaft pointing back at you. will glueing it with contact cement help ?? new band set ?

bands are in good shape and not old or dried out . don`t want to put any hardware on it for

obvious safety reasons. i know a `bats` clunky , and gimmicky but i like shooting the thing .

thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Clean the forks and inside of tube with some rubbing alcohol. Then use the rubbing alcohol to reapply and position tubes. Then wrap the tube to the fork using a strip of latex or # 64 rubber band. ( Using the wrap and tuck method ). Don't use for 24 hours. Will not budge if done properly. Guaranteed. Let us know how it plays out. Always wear eye protection regardless.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Zip tie over the tube maybe


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

My factory tube models had what looks like a vacuum cap over the end of the frame. Then the tubing slid over the cap and on to the frame. Was the cap missing?


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

tree fork ---thanks for the information . did what you recommended last night , it was easy to do and looks a lot more

secure . think i am going to do this to all my metal rod slingshots ( marksmen , daisy , barnetts. wrist rockets , etc.)

with similar tube attachments for a bit of extra safety . and i always wear safety glasses .

ernie -- i know the end cap you`re talking about . my barnett sling shot has them . the `bat slingshot doesn't

have any , and the band attachment length is short .

thanks to all for the help and ideas --frank


----------

